# Selena Gomez ist Co-Host bei den „Much Music Video Awards“ 2011



## Mandalorianer (27 Mai 2011)

*Selena Gomez ist Co-Host bei den „Much Music Video Awards“ 2011
Popstar Selena Gomez ist auch für diverse MMV-Awards nominiert​*

In letzter Zeit hat Selena Gomez soviel Zeit mit ihrem Schatz Justin Bieber verbracht, dass man fast vergessen könnte, dass sie ja eine eigene Karriere hat. Und zwar eine ziemlich erfolgreiche. Egal ob ihre Fernsehshow, Kinofilme oder Musik – was Selena anfängt wird zum Erfolg.

Bei den „Much Music Video Awards“ wird Selena Gomez nicht nur Co-Host sein, sondern auch einen Song auf der Bühne performen. Und um dem Ganzen eins drauf zu setzen, sind Selena und ihre Band „The Scene“ für „International Video of the Year“ und für „Fave international Video“ nominiert.

Sie wird zwar nicht viel Zeit an dem Abend haben, aber wir hoffen doch, dass Justin auch da ist und ihr die Daumen drückt. Damit ihr euch schon mal einstimmen könnt, hier Selenas Promo Video für die „Much Music Video Awards“ 2011.

Die 2011 MMVAs finden am Sonntag den 19. Juni statt. 
Also: Datum vormerken!!!


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (11 Juni 2011)

Glückwunsch


----------

